# The Little Ones



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

Our two Nigerian kids (Cappuccino and T-Bone) were snuggled up to each other this morning, watching each other's backs. Three of the adults were nearby, but you can't see much of Oreo, just his white markings. Billy is next to him, and that's Sparkle (one of the does) behind them. Freckles was on guard duty near the fence.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

Aww, thank you! It's a small herd and we haven't had them long, but they're our babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are adorable


So cute


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't see any goats. Somebody turn the light on!


----------



## ibexgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

I can't see them very well but I bet they are really something.


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's a daylight shot of the entire herd. Billy wants apples!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a pretty herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you. 

My husband wanted Boers or Kikos, but the Nigerians are so cute. We're glad we went with this breed.


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

These two are sisters. The doe in the front is Sparkle, and Freckles is behind her. They sleep like this a lot.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love it when they sleep like that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Jaeih said:


> Here's a daylight shot of the entire herd. Billy wants apples!
> View attachment 123516


They are so cute. I have always wanted a full dwarf. I have a mini nubian though.


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

GoatGirlInTraining said:


> They are so cute. I have always wanted a full dwarf. I have a mini nubian though.


You'd love them! They're so fun to watch in the yard, and four out of my six are very friendly.


----------



## RickiRick (Oct 20, 2017)

Jaeih said:


> Here's a daylight shot of the entire herd. Billy wants apples!
> View attachment 123516


So cute


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

Sparkle has offended Freckles in some way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute. 

Yep, one said something bad, LOL or wanted the same grass blade, HeHe.


----------

